# looking to do lots of plowing



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

Is anybody looking for subs in Buffalo NY. I have a Ford F 350 super duty Diesel with a 9"2" Vee-plow with a 8ft salt spreader. Please let me know my email [email protected] or you can me at 810-622-8860


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

miracle;425408 said:


> Is anybody looking for subs in Buffalo NY. I have a Ford F 350 super duty Diesel with a 9"2" Vee-plow with a 8ft salt spreader. Please let me know my email [email protected] or you can me at 810-622-8860


Where are you located? I see you inquired about a job out here, now NY but your profile says michigan? im confused.

We still need subs in the chicagoland area if your interested.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

Ya I live in the thumb of michigan, but trying to find more snow. What area are you plowing and what boundary . Willing to move.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The company that I sub for covers from waukegan to aurora to st charles. Its most of the northwest burbs of chi town


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

What are you paying a hour?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

$65..............


----------

